# Моделизм > Обсуждение моделей: Авиация >  F4U-4 Corsair от Павла Гусьева а.к.а. GUS

## Kasatka

Очередное творение рук Павла Гусьева

На этот раз модель очень красивого на мой взгляд самолета F4U-4 Corsair

http://modelism.airforce.ru/gallery/...f4u4/index.htm

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Хороший и красивый самолет.
Пыль все таки не очень портит впечатление.  :Wink:  
Но на мой взгляд чуть "погрязнить" ниши и колеса не помешало бы.
Не очень понял так же пятна темного цвета на расшивке(видны на  фото, указаны стрелкой). 
Хотелось бы фоток интерьера, ибо сквозь стекло приборы приборы так заманчиво блестят... :)

----------


## timsz

> Но на мой взгляд чуть "погрязнить" ниши и колеса не помешало бы.


Не. Или "рабочий", или только что выпущенный. Если "грязнить", то все.

----------


## GUS

Я нигде на фото не встречал грязных корсаров. А именно по этому самолету - нашел единственное фото линейки эскадрильи - все чистинькие стоят в ряд.

----------


## uhu1

Не правильно АНО на крыльях сделаны. У Корсаров не стекло цветное, а лампочка. А так хорош зверь:). Ещё змеюка  и её фон не совсем с фото совпадают. А фото грязных Корсаров полно.

----------


## GUS

По поводу АНО - действительно проглядел. Но это просто исправить.
А поводу несовпадения цветов:

----------


## uhu1

А на фото Вам и ему не судьба была глянуть?
Машина-то извесная. И фон змеюки явно темнее чем у Вас. И у него:).
Про изменение цветопередачи просьба не упоминать:). И 18 другим шрифтом написано:).

----------


## GUS

Машина, может, и известная, только фото на нее единственное и некачественное бродит по всем источникам и еще где-то встречал профиль рисованный. По слухам, у S.V.A. такой доступ к информации,что не доверять ему как- то даже и неудобно. А цифры 18 на щитках разные (см. галерея).Так можно говорить о том, что и все внутренние конструкции на этой машине цвета Sea Blue, чего я принципиально не делал.

----------


## uhu

Ну, насчёт одной фото, вы погорячились. Даже у меня 18-той машины есть 2 фото. Ещё №11 и №2 из змеиной эскадрилии.
А видел я таких фото намного больше.

----------


## GUS

Послушайте, вы хотите что-то доказать? Так доказывайте фактами:
давайте качественные фото, ссылки и т.д. К чему этот пустой разговор.

----------

Уважаемый GUS!
Напрасно сердитесь! Очень красивая игрушка получилась! Сверкает и сияет, как новенький киндерсюрпрайз!

----------


## Петр Берестовой

> Уважаемый GUS!
> Напрасно сердитесь! Очень красивая игрушка получилась! Сверкает и сияет, как новенький киндерсюрпрайз!


Уважаемый гость!
Искрометный юмор-это конечно здорово! Но потрудитесь привести фото, опровергающее схему окраски ака GUS.
А так.., это пустой разговор, как раз в стиле киндерсюрпрайзов..., уж простите за резкость.  :Wink:

----------


## GUS

Это, Петя, людям делать нечего. а написать чего-нибудь хочется.

----------

Уважаемые Петр и Павел!
Хочу сказать, что не хотел никого обидеть.
Много лет и много раз обсуждали-обсуждают-будут обсуждать вопрос - что есть критерий "копийности".
При самых разных подходах, все сходятся в одном - модель должна производить на "среднестатистического" зрителя впечатление "живого" самолета.
Вот я и выступил в роли этого самого "среднестатистического". Впечатлениями поделился. Слишком эмоционально? Прошу простить. Чтобы далеко не ходить - http://modelism.airforce.ru/gallery/...4f-4/index.htm - по матчасти не скажу, но выглядит настоящим.

----------


## GUS

Ну, во-первых, это диарама, которых делается несколько за всю жизнь. Естественно и подход другой, и фото делается не моим типа Kodak Easy, и восприятие совершенно другое. А в плане  [quote]Сверкает и сияет, как новенький киндерсюрпрайз[quote] так Корсар, мной представленный, несет совершенно другую окраску (по сравнению с Вайлдкетом из диорамы) причем глянец. Выводы делайте сами.

----------

Павел! Я не о палубе, башне и, тем паче, не о "человечках" (по-моему, самый слабый элемент на фоне замечательной "техники").
Я о самолете. Он там выглядит "живым". 

Свои выводы я сделал. Они Вам неприятны? Сорри...

----------


## GUS

Нет, я не в коем случае не в обиде! Просто мне интересно понять ваши критерии восприятия - живой - неживой, они же базируются на каких-то ...... не знаю, как сказать, определенных основах. Кстати, темные, однотонные машины и в жизни никогда зрелищно не воспринимаються. Существует такое мнение специалистов.

----------


## Nazar

> Кстати, темные, однотонные машины и в жизни никогда зрелищно не воспринимаються. Существует такое мнение специалистов.


Cпециалистов в области чего?Вкуса и цвета  :Wink:  
По мне так очень зрелищно, гораздо эффектнее чем какой нибудь размалеваный канадец.

----------


## GUS

А почему именно канадец? Nazar, вы же прекрасно знаете различные направления в теме камуфляжа. Решили и вы испортить настроение? Ну,ну...

----------


## Nazar

Да ни в коем случае, у меня даже в мыслях не было Вам настроение портить :oops: 
Канадец, потому-что уж очень они любят из своих самолетов картины делать, особенно из Хорнетов.Направления в теме камуфляжа я конечно знаю и считаю , что выйгрышно смотрится та модель, ровно как и настоящий самолет, в котором во первых все в меру, все аккуратно и что немаловажно хорошо представлено, тоесть сфотографировано.
И если Вы заметили, я ни слова плохого в сторону Вашей модели не сказал.

----------


## GUS

Приношу свои извинения!  Я и имел в виду чисто камуфляжный компонент. Совершенно согласен с вашим подходом к оценке. А вот мой оппонент так на мой вопрос и не ответил.

----------

Вы все как-то ушли в сторону от темы. Человек поставил фото, просил высказать мнение. Лично я, как человек самолюбивый, свои модели на широкую публику не показывал, хотя их и немало (не люблю спорить на тему "правильности", т.к. считаю что 1: истина недостижима и 2: если ты доволен результатом - это и есть лучший результат ), поэтому уважаю автора. А так, просто мнение о: Пыль осевшая - это, конечно, плохо. Расшивку стоило бы выделить, вариантов масса. Шасси - стойки тоже надо было бы, как говорит мой друг "подрезчить". Цвет стоек и дисков колес и изготовление БАНО - на совести автора. И по покраске - даже, зная, как морские янкосы за техникой следили, хочется напомнить, что этот агрегат летает, что по машине каждый день ползает куча народу со всякими железяками и постоянно что-то открывают, отвинчивают, просто ходят в конце концов. Так что мелкие сколы, царапины и задиры будут всегда. Да и ветер там, солнце, дожжь, птички, в конце концов. За всю свою жизнь я никогда не видел и в принципе не верю, что существует на свете обслуга, каждый день перекрашивающая эроплан заново и протирающая его влажными салфетками. Даже на ангарной палубе.

----------


## GUS

Так что вы хотите сказать - что и выставляться не надо? Я тоже человек самолюбивый и ,так получается, что как будто мне еще нужно и опрадаваться в чем-то и что-то доказывать. Критические замечания я безоговорочно принимаю от людей, которых я хоть немножко знаю и модели которых я видел. А по поводу 


> 1: истина недостижима и 2: если ты доволен результатом - это и есть лучший результат )


 - совершенно с вами согласен.

----------


## Алексей Матвиенко

> Машина, может, и известная, только фото на нее единственное и некачественное бродит по всем источникам и еще где-то встречал профиль рисованный. По слухам, у S.V.A. такой доступ к информации,что не доверять ему как- то даже и неудобно. А цифры 18 на щитках разные (см. галерея).Так можно говорить о том, что и все внутренние конструкции на этой машине цвета Sea Blue, чего я принципиально не делал.


Простите, а чем такая "принципиальность" вызвана? Я имею ввиду отклонение от стандарта в окраске ниш и стоек шасси. Для "четверки" как-то не типично выглядит.

----------


## GUS

Почему отклонения от стандарта? Заводская покраска внутренних конструкций стандартная - Interior Green или Zink Chrom. Так что отклонения от стандарта на машине (скорее всего после ремонта, что было,тем и покрасили).
С уважением, Павел.

----------


## Алексей Матвиенко

> Почему отклонения от стандарта? Заводская покраска внутренних конструкций стандартная - Interior Green или Zink Chrom. Так что отклонения от стандарта на машине (скорее всего после ремонта, что было,тем и покрасили).
> С уважением, Павел.


http://www.ipmsstockholm.org/magazin...s_us_part3.htm
Здесь кое что описано, но поверхностно. Если есть желание углубится в стандарты окраски, подниму документы по этим делам. Применительно к вашему самолету и другим морским того периода, скажу вот что - стандартная окраска предполагала цвет ниш шасси стоек и створок с обеих сторон  а так же дисков колес такой же, как и нижних поверхностей, т.е. в вашем случае - Sea Blue. Диски, правда встречались и белые. Касательно непосредственно машин Death Rattlers у меня есть хорошая цветная и ч/б хроника как раз за 1950 и 1951 год на ДВД, там они еще без змей на капотах, стойки и створки у всех синие. Особенно в 1951 машины "подуставшие", кое-где ободранные и грязные, кое-где подкрашенные "от руки". Я постараюсь скриншотиков сделать.

----------


## GUS

Спасибо большое! Век живи, век учись.Чего же вы, Алексей, раньше не откликнулись, с пол года назад, когда я вопрос задавал по этому поводу?
Ведь всего знать не возможно.
С уважением, Павел.

----------


## Алексей Матвиенко

> Спасибо большое! Век живи, век учись.Чего же вы, Алексей, раньше не откликнулись, с пол года назад, когда я вопрос задавал по этому поводу?
> Ведь всего знать не возможно.
> С уважением, Павел.


Да как-то мимо меня прошло... :Frown:

----------


## Алексей Матвиенко

Все скриншоты взяты из Aircraft films F4U Corsair

----------


## Алексей Матвиенко

еще Косары Deathrattlers

----------


## Алексей Матвиенко

Машины других подразделений

----------


## GUS

Да, скриншоты хороши. Что тут можно  сказать..... Мне это очень нравится, когда коллега подходит к обсуждению с фактами в руках. Все четко и ясно. Спасибо.
С уважением, Павел.

----------


## Марат

Уважаемый Павел. Я не специалист в американских палубниках. Я просто получил удовольствие от Вашей работы. Замечательный получился самолёт.

----------

